# A deal!



## redheadwoodshed (Mar 8, 2013)

Found these all for $40. The vise alone is worth way more than that!View attachment 283407


----------



## dancan (Mar 10, 2013)

You don't need that old rusty stuff ........Really , send it to me , I'll take care of it .


----------

